# Step7 lite oder Step7 prof



## Peter_AUT (28 Februar 2006)

Ich überlege mir das Starter Kit S7-300C zu kaufen.
Bei diesem Kit ist Step7 lite inkludiert.

Mich würde interessieren, welche Funktionen gegenüber der
prof. Version fehlen. 
Bzw. wann der Kauf der professional Version Sinn macht.

 Profibus fehlt - sonst noch was?
Gibt es ein Update von lite auf prof?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und
schöne Grüße

Peter


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

Peter_AUT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir das Starter Kit S7-300C zu kaufen.
> Bei diesem Kit ist Step7 lite inkludiert.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, welche Funktionen gegenüber der
> ...



Naja es gibt ja noch die Standard zwischen Lite und Prof. Lite ist total abgespeckt. Hab es noch nicht getestet, aber lässt sich nur mit 300er Baugruppen und PC Adapter nutzen. PROFINET usw. gibt's da glaub ich garnicht.


----------



## woisi_ (28 Februar 2006)

*Step 7 Lite*

Wir haben uns vor einiger Zeit STEP7 Lite (V 3.0) gekauft 
und haben nach einem Test feststellen müssen, das dies eine ganz andere Oberfläche und Benutzerführung hat als das normale STEP7 (Standard) und STEP7-Professional.

Was aber weit wichtiger ist die Projekte werden in einem ganz anderem Format gespeichert -> d.h.: man kann anscheinend keine bestehenden "richtigen" STEP7 Projekte öffnen, sondern nur "Lite"-Projekte. 

Der umgedrehte Weg dürfte aber funktionnieren - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - man kann die Lite-Projekte dann in STEP7 verwenden aber dann nicht mehr mit LITE !

Der Preisunterschied dürfte dies Erklären und eine Entscheidung erleichtern: 
LITE so ca.          50 EUR 
Standard ca:    1600 EUR
Professional ca. 2500 EUR

Das STEP7 (Standard) unterscheidet sich von STEP7-Professional dadurch, dass es noch 3 weitere, auch einzeln erhältliche, Programmpakete beinhaltet:
PLC-SIM (S7-Simulator), S7-Graph (zur Schrittkettenprogrammierung) und S7-SCL (Pascalähnliche Hochsprachenprogrammierung) - sollte man mindestens zwei dieser Optionspakete gerne haben bzw. benötigen so empfiehlt sich der Kauf des Professional Paketes.

woisi


----------



## Nelius (16 Mai 2006)

Bei Siemens auf der Homepage steht

Programmiersoftware für die Realisierung von unvernetzten Lösungen mit SIMATIC S7-300, SIMATIC C7, ET 200S und ET 200X 
Einfach und intuitiv zu bedienen 
Erstellte Projekte mit STEP 7/STEP 7 Professional weiter verwendbar

STEP 7 Lite ist ab sofort zum kostenlosen Download verfügbar. Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Internet unter:

http://support.automation.siemens.co...ew/de/22764848

Also kann man doch bestehende Step7 Step7 Pro Projekte weiter nutzen???
Weiss einer genauer ob das wirklich geht??


----------



## MSB (16 Mai 2006)

Also wenn das wirklich ein Original Text von Siemens ist,
dann interpretiere ich deine obigen Worte so,

das man mit Step7-LITE erstellte Projekte irgendwie in Step7 "Groß" importieren kann bzw. diese öffnen kann,
von Step7 "Groß" -> Step7 Lite steht nichts da.


----------



## afk (16 Mai 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> von Step7 "Groß" -> Step7 Lite steht nichts da.


Siemens schreibt hier, daß man das Anwenderprogramm oder einzelne Bausteine über den Umweg "Quelle exportieren" von Step7 nach Step7 Lite übertragen kann, der Rest vom Projekt geht dabei aber wohl verloren.


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (16 Mai 2006)

Aber Lite gibt es doch ganz umsonst auf der Siemens Hompage zum downloaden. Mit Certyficate of Lizence zum selber ausdrucken.

Grüsse


----------



## seeba (16 Mai 2006)

maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Lite gibt es doch ganz umsonst auf der Siemens Hompage zum downloaden. Mit Certyficate of Lizence zum selber ausdrucken.
> 
> Grüsse


Ohne Lizenznummer nicht gültig.  Steht sogar drauf.


----------



## Unre (16 Mai 2006)

Lite und Step7 Prof. zu vergleichen ist als wenn man 
Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht oder Hyundai mit Porsche

Für einzelne Anlagen ist Step7 lite ok.
Wenn man mit dem programmieren Geld verdienen muß sollte es die Step7 Prof. sein.


----------



## baerle (18 Mai 2006)

Außerdem muss man sich überlegen, ob man weitere Hardwarekomponenten verwendet, wie z. B. ein OP zur manuellen Steuerung der Anlage. Programme die mit Step7Lite erstellt wurden, können mit dem OP nicht kommunizieren. Wandelt man ein Step7Lite-Programm in ein großes, muss das nicht unbedingt funktionieren. Kommt auf das Programm an. Mit diesem Problem ärgere ich mich gerade herum. Wollte ein Step7Lite-Programm exportieren und es gab nur Fehlermeldungen zu meinen verwendeten Bausteinen. Bin also auch der Meinung, dass sich die Lite-Version für vereinzelte Anlagen ohne zusätzliche OPs eignet.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2006)

baerle schrieb:
			
		

> Programme die mit Step7Lite erstellt wurden, können mit dem OP nicht kommunizieren.


Ich glaube nicht das dies correct ist.
Wenn das Panel MPI verwendet, dann kann der PLC erreicht werden, egal wie es programmiert wurde.
Das Panel kann nicht Profibus verwenden, da das Profibus Schnittstelle im PLC nicht mit STEP7 Lite konfiguriert werden kann.


----------



## Gast (18 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
was auch nicht geht ist die Verwendung von CPs. Wollte einen CP343-Lean einsetzen. Kann nicht konfiguriert werden.

Also die Software ist zwar kostenlos aber auch nur sehr begrenzt einsetzbar. Weiterhin ist der Quellenimport eine Krücke. Es gibt sehr viele Situationen wo der Import im Simatic-Manager nicht funktioniert, weil die Reihenfolge der Bausteine in der Quelle nicht passt. 

Gruß Otto


----------



## baerle (18 Mai 2006)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm mit der Lite-Version zu schreiben. Dann werde ich sehen, ob die Kommunikation mit dem OP funktioniert. Melde mich dann nochmal.

gruß


----------

